# S&w M&p 340 Ct



## XDShooter (Jun 2, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing the new smith and wesson M&P 340 CT 357 revolver and was wanting to get some feed back on anyone that has one or has fired one. to see the pros and cons of the gun. and the pros and cons of a hamered revolver compared to a hammerless. i have all semi auto pistols and want to make a good desision on a good light weight concealable revolver and i like smith & wesson. Would not mind any feed back on anyother revolvers. Thanks to all And stay safe.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can tell you one thing for sure it will be a punishing little jewel to shoot. So far as the hammerless will not hang up as bad in your pocket or clothing as one with a hammer will. Good luck.


----------



## XDShooter (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah i figured it would anything that weights about the same as the five shots it holds. lol is there anything with saftey that you have with a hammer compared to one without. thanks for the reply and help.or reliability?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

So far as being reliabile, they last for a life time. IMHO I would stay away from their Ti cylinder guns as they are clear coated and they are having troubles with them peeling off. I am looking for a hammerless j-frame myself as I have two with hammers now. Good luck.


----------



## davidconatser (Nov 19, 2007)

*M&P 340 ct*

I am also looking at the M&P 340. I carry a Model 60 with Crimson Trace laser grips that I added. The 60 is a little punishing with .357s, but the CT LG 305 http://www.crimsontrace.com/default.asp?id=533 is longer than the 405 which comes from S&W. The 305 lets you use your little finger for additional support and the little finger is your strongest gripping finger. I plan to get the plain 340 and add the 305.

The hammer is nice for slower shots and I have never had trouble with it hanging, but have never been in a real fight and everyone says your coordination deteriorates significantly. If you forget to have your thumb on the hammer you might get stuck.



XDShooter said:


> yeah i figured it would anything that weights about the same as the five shots it holds. lol is there anything with saftey that you have with a hammer compared to one without. thanks for the reply and help.or reliability?


----------

